# كل ما هو عن الدراسات العليا بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة



## eng_a_h_helal (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 كل عام وانتم بخير 
أقدم لكم اليوم دليل الدراسات العليا الخاص بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة 
أرجو الدعاء لي 
جزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.eng.cu.edu.eg/DesktopModules/CreditHours_Regulations/Storage/7ArabicReg2011Total.pdf​


----------



## lovesemsem (18 سبتمبر 2010)

استااااااااااااااااااااذ ورئيس قسم والله
كنت لسة هدب مشوار لحد هناك
الله يباركلك اخى


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (19 سبتمبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> استااااااااااااااااااااذ ورئيس قسم والله
> كنت لسة هدب مشوار لحد هناك
> الله يباركلك اخى


يا باشا دي حاجه بسيطه وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك الى ما فيه الخير
أسألك الدعاء​


----------



## م.أحمد ممدوح (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس ... شكرا على مجهودك المتميز 

ولكني كنت احب ان نفتح باب الحوار لمناقشة افضل الكورسات التي من الممكن ان تفيد المهندس المدني سواء من هو يعمل بالتنفيذ أو في التصميم

كنت قد فكرت في عمل الدراسات في جامعة القاهرة ةفي مشروع هندسة التشييد لكوني مهندس تنفيذ ووجدت انها افضل مشروع في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية ولكني فوجئت بوجود اكثر من كورس ادارة في الجامعة الامريكية وفي غيرها 
لو ان احد الاعضاء الكرام يشاركنا خبرته في هذا المجال سوف اكون شكرا جداا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (20 سبتمبر 2010)

م.أحمد ممدوح قال:


> الاخ المهندس ... شكرا على مجهودك المتميز
> 
> ولكني كنت احب ان نفتح باب الحوار لمناقشة افضل الكورسات التي من الممكن ان تفيد المهندس المدني سواء من هو يعمل بالتنفيذ أو في التصميم
> 
> ...


أخي الفاضل أنا أعاني نفس هذه المشكله والحيره 
يا ريت لو احد المهندسين الخبره يفيدونا في هذا الموضوع وذلك لأن آخر يوم للحجز هو 26/9
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:59:​


----------



## amm70 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amm70 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amm70 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام واعضاء المنتدي بخير وعيد اضحي سعيد 
انا اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن نماذج الامتحانات العامة اللازمه للتقدم للحصول علي درجه الدكتوراه
هل يوجد لدي الزملاء اي معلومات عنها
وشكرا


----------



## hawkar1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أسألكم الدعاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم حسنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## esraa.hema (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن ممكن اسال سؤال ضرورى لو سمحت انا قرأت الكتاب واتمنى ان اكمل الدراسات العليا واحضر ان شاء الله ماجستير بس انا حائرة فى قسم الفيزيقا الهندسيه والرياضيات وقسم الهندسة الكيميائية ايهما افضل واسهل وابسط من جهة الدراسة ياريت اى حد يرد على ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (20 مايو 2011)

هل من الممكن أخذ دبلومة هندسة تشييد مع العلم أني مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (28 يونيو 2011)

ممكن تسأل عن أي تفاصيل في الجامعة


----------



## eng/alaa1 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

والله و أنا أعاني نفس هذه المشكله والحيره 
يا ريت لو احد المهندسين الخبره يفيدونا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (22 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم ايدك علي الافاده دي ياهندسه


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (22 أغسطس 2012)

*وياريت حد يفيدنا اكتر في اي الاقسام نبدأ كمهندسين مديني حديثي التخرج*​


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 أغسطس 2012)

بالنسبة لخريجين هندسة مدنى 2012 يعنى شهاداتهم لسه فى شهر 9 كده ممكن يقدموا امتى وعلى اى اساسا بيتم الاختيار او القبول لعدد ما وما هى افضل الدبلومات الموجودة والتى يتم تدريسها


----------



## khaled (troy) (23 أغسطس 2012)

ألف شكر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## حسين الصغير (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وكل عام وحضرتك والامه الاسلامية والعربية بخير ان شاء الله


----------



## مسلم محمد حمدى (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## girl80 (19 أغسطس 2014)

انا كلية حاسبات ومعلومات جامعة القاهرة هل ممكن اقدم ماجستير ادارة تشييد في هندسة القاهرة ولا لا


----------



## omar kedra (21 أغسطس 2014)

هل ينفع اقدم في الماجيستير وانا مسافر واكملها وانا في الخارج؟


----------

